# Tear Staining Again....



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My white dog Kashi has started to have tear staining issues again. He had them as a puppy and I used Angel Eyes and they disappeared only to return. Do you use this forever on the dogs? Please advise.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It could be that he has too much of the "bad bacteria" in his system. I would put him back in 1/8 tsp Angel Eyes for 4-8 weeks, but make sure you also give him a heaping tablespoon of natural yogurt every day. Continue the yogurt even after the cycle of Angel Eyes is done. The yogurt can't hurt him, and it actually helps his digestive tract!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

In addition to diet, I've read that bottled water over tap can help a lot.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Personally, I think that's a myth...besides, bottled water is AWFUL for the environment, and most of it comes from municipal water supplies, anyway (read the back of the bottle...)

I opt to filter my water using a Brita system. Something similar is probably the best bet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

jetsetgo! said:


> In addition to diet, I've read that bottled water over tap can help a lot.


Maybe _*filtered *_water will help, but the staining can be caused by numerous different things. As Natalie already said, a lot of bottled water is the same thing that many of us get out of our tap. It is just in bottle form.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

galaxie said:


> ^ Personally, I think that's a myth...besides, bottled water is AWFUL for the environment, and most of it comes from municipal water supplies, anyway (read the back of the bottle...)
> 
> I opt to filter my water using a Brita system. Something similar is probably the best bet.


Makes sense. We use Brita at home too, and plan to use it for our dog-to-be as well.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used filtered fridge water for my pups. I have started with angel eyes again hopefully it will work......


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck, Leena. <3


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

We started with tear staining again after many, many months of none. I put her back on Angel Eyes full dose and hope I only have to do that for a couple of weeks, then slowly reduce the amount. I do buy purified distilled water. In other words, I am wasting my money? I do have filtered water in my water dispenser in my frig. So, if I understand it correctly that is actually better than the bottled water?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sharlene, what were you doing when the staining stopped? Did you quit that when the staining returned? If not, you may want to take all that information to your vet. If your Hav has extensive tearing that isn't going through the tear ducts and is pooling down the muzzle, it could be blocked or small - or your dog could be reacting to something in the environment causing the eyes to water more frequently.

A lot of us try to treat the stains, but the best way to handle them is to treat the root of the stains. You just have to find out what is causing them.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I was using Angel Eyes and we were down to the lowest recommended dosing (twice weekly). We stopped it all together for months. She doesn't get anything with artificial coloring. In fact on a homemade diet with very carefully chosen treats. The only ingredient I could possibly see as a culprit would be carrots. Purified/distilled water. It's not excessive tearing or pooling but enough "wetness" to stain. 

So maybe a vet visit is in order?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am only passing this on as advice from a "grooming specialist and trainer" from the National show this week, as I have not tried this. He said, as we know, that the stains are from bacteria. Suggested to get rid of them - deal with the source in the diet as said here, but for the stains that are already present, to wash them with J&J No More Tears baby shampoo to get the coloration out of the hair shaft. Worth a try, I figure.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I just spoke to my Vet because I thought maybe it is environmental allergies causing the tear staining and I told her I was using Angel Eyes and she said to stop using it because a breeder here had been using it on her maltese puppies and they had liver trouble and they found this to be the case more than once. She said there really is no cure for tear staining except to keep it trimmed and washed.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I shall try the J&J shampoo thanks. How can you be certain the stains are from bacteria and not allergies?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

leena365 said:


> I shall try the J&J shampoo thanks. How can you be certain the stains are from bacteria and not allergies?


I believe that allergies can cause tears - and as the wetness sits on their coat, a bacteria starts to grow causing the red/brown staining....


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, exactly. The wetness on the coat creates a productive environment for the red/brown bacteria to grow. This can be on the muzzle or under the eyes. Even dogs that don't really seem to tear up can produce enough moisture to support the bacteria. 

Dogs often start to restain a few months after it's out of their system. 

There have been lots of folks on forum that have talked to their vets about using Angel Eyes or Tylan - the (very localized antibioitic) active ingredient in AE, with very mixed feedback - from "absolutely it's okay", to "do not use". 

Personally I've had my guys on and off it over time. They currently get 1/16th of a tsp 1-2x/wk (using actual Tylan so need less than AE which has additives that keep it from clumping in water and make it taste slightly less bitter).


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I just bought Angel Eyes, mixed it into a tablespoon of plain yogurt and our Pixie turned her nose up at it! What do all of you mix it in with? I only gave her 1/2 teaspoon instead of the 3/4 teaspoon recommended...:frusty:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess I am just lucky. I just throw it on top of her food. I don't even mix it in and she just gobbles it up. I haven't bought the beef flavored but I have both the chicken and the sweet potato. Is there something she just loves? Might be pushing it but could you mix a small batch of chicken and vegs, give her a tsp a day with the Angel Eyes mixed in? Or a yummy canned dog food?


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd been warned, but Oh My, it is the most bitter tasting stuff! Once I tasted it, I understood their problem. Peanut butter and cheese were not enough to disguise it for my picky boy. I now use only the very best if I want them to eat it - cooked chicken, ground beef, liver, chicken salad, ...


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am also lucky I shake it over his food and he gobbles it up as well...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

leena365 said:


> Hey guys, I just spoke to my Vet because I thought maybe it is environmental allergies causing the tear staining and I told her I was using Angel Eyes and she said to stop using it because a breeder here had been using it on her maltese puppies and they had liver trouble and they found this to be the case more than once. She said there really is no cure for tear staining except to keep it trimmed and washed.


Makes me wonder HOW MUCH Angel Eyes that breeder was giving her puppies. (I'm not sure I'd give Tylan powder to a puppy...can be bad for their developing teeth) 
I gave Miley approximately 1/32nd of a tsp each day for 6 weeks to clear up her tear stains. Every once in a while, I have to do another regimen of Tylan powder...maybe once or twice a year. 
My vet assured me that 1/16th of a tsp will not harm her or make her resistant to antibiotics. I did even less to error on the side of caution....AND IT WORKED. Those tear stains were miserable for her...constantly itching and rubbing.

As with anything, people tend to "overdo" a good thing, causing harm. 
Gotta use common sense to determine what is safe and what is not.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there not something we can apply directly on the fur to remove the tearing? I think there was a home made concoction on e-how.com for tear staining. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.ehow.com/how_6144568_remove-tear-stains-poodles.html


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

leena365 said:


> Is there not something we can apply directly on the fur to remove the tearing? I think there was a home made concoction on e-how.com for tear staining. Has anyone tried this?


It's possible, although I tried every safe concoction I could read about. My theory is that this isn't a "topical" issue. It's a bacterial issue, and you won't be rid of it until you try the low does antibiotic (Tylan Powder). At least that was my findings with Miley. Every dog is different....

MILEY BEFORE TYLAN POWDER:









MILEY AFTER TYLAN POWDER:


----------



## Minky (Jul 17, 2012)

I use Espree Tear Stain Remover. On top of it I use small amount of baking soda. My dog shake it away and didn't scratched the area but some dog might be irritated by too much baking soda. I heard beef liver is good for stopping too much tear. Tear-Stain powder contains High % of beef liver.


----------

